# 428 cam help



## blainetigner (May 13, 2017)

Hello,
I'm Looking for recommendations for a cam, 
1969 Firebird, 4:10 gears looking to change to 3:55
1968 428cid,
Turbo 400, shift kit, 2400 HoleShot B&M converter

1969 #48 Ram Air III heads, appear to be stock. 
from what I can tell the cam CWC 641 is stock lift height "calipers" measured around .400 
and I can't find any information on the cam. but it is cast 540 / 233 and on one end 641 is stamped

I would like to keep the stock valve springs, and push rods. rockers are 1.5 stock. 

Just looking for a mild loppy cam, nothing to radical, I just want to hear it. 

I was thinking of the 041 ram air IV but not sure with this setup. 

Currently the motor is torn down, i just honed cylinders and will buy forged pistons monday...

Thanks for any help.


----------

